# Glass Coffee Cups



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Can anyone point me in the direction of a place that does heat resistant glass coffee cups of differing sizes? I am expecting my Gaggia naked portafilter tomorrow and as a bit of theatre, I am wanting some see-through cups, so I can see what is going on during extraction. Also I was thinking of getting a small mirror and placing it on the drainage plate and then sitting the cup on that so I can see what is going on with the portafilter during extraction. I thought it would be beneficial while the liquid is coming out as it would show up any issues like channeling, etc. Does anybody else use one?????

Thanks


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Do you have a naked portafilter?


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

Debenhams do glass coffee cups in various sizes by Ella Sabitini. I have the cappuccino cups and I think they are great. They are the right size too. They are a tight fit with a scale on a Classic though.


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

I like the Bodum ones. You can get them from Amazon. They all have double glass so they keep the temperature extremely well.


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

Adding to the above, I specifically like the Bodum Pavina model.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Got these from a garden centre near me


----------



## welshrarebit (Apr 17, 2014)

I have the Ella Sabitini espresso cup, solidly built and nice to look at.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Another vote for the Bodum ones, they are very good.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I also like the bodum ones:










They seem to be very durable and come in a variety of sizes.


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks for your help chaps. I am getting a naked portafilter, Jeebsy. It is getting delivered today. I must say I do like the Bodum cups. They do look pretty damn classy. I think they are around 6cm high, so I guess it is a good job I am getting the naked portafilter otherwise something that high would struggle to fit. I don't yet know even if they would fit when sat on my scales. I guess I could forget the scales once I have done a few dummy runs with my small espresso cups and once I have my grinder and it is pretty much set up, I will be able to go by the timing rather than the weight. While it wont be exact, it will still be pretty close. Ultimately i'll see how it tastes.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Cream supplies also sell a range of double walled glasses just like the Bodum ones but at a fraction of the price:

http://www.creamsupplies.co.uk/dual-wall-glass-3oz-75ml-/prod_6602.html?category=3311


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Charliej said:


> Cream supplies also sell a range of double walled glasses just like the Bodum ones but at a fraction of the price:


Thanks Charlie, they are more attractive than the Bodum as well IMHO! I may well add a couple when I order something else from Cream Supplies! Good tip!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm probably going to order myself some as well and maybe even a couple of the 8oz ones for guests, brewed coffee and hot chocolate.


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

I've seen the Cream Supplies ones. Yes they look great, but i'll have to check the height of them once I have my new portafilter installed. I know the Bodum one will do when sat on the drainage grille, although I don't really know if they will fit when sat on my scales? We shall see.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I sit mine all on an ice hockey puck (about two quid). I also use it to perform the OE Slap Shot manoeuvre to settle the grounds for a minimal tamp with the L1!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Malc I think from memory the Cream supplies glasses are 90mm high should fit fine on the scales under the naked pf.


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks Charlie. I've just measured from the top of my scales to the underside of my portafilter and the space in between the two is bang on 90mm, so i'll need some wiggle room.


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Just been on Amazon and ordered a couple of the Bodum 2.5oz ones. Done all my measuring and they will be fine. They were also on special offer so that was rather nice. £12 for two with free supersaver delivery. Sweet.


----------

